# Spams automatisch verschieben und Mitteilung?



## MacBF (29. Apr. 2008)

Hallo, bin neuer ISP Config User und habe folgende Frage:
Ist es irgendwie möglich das Spams in einen bestimmten Ordner geschoben werden und so gar nicht beim abrufen der Mails berücksichtigt werden? 

Noch besser wäre es wenn automatisch 1 x am Tag eine Mitteilung gemailt würde so nach dem Motto: "Es wurden X Mails in den Ordner Spam geschoben. Bitte kontrollieren Sie diesen Ordner mit Hilfe des Webmailers. Die Mails werden nach einer Woche automatisch gelöscht"

Gibt es so eine Funktionalität bzw. kann man den Server unproblematisch dahingehend erweitern?

Danke für Hinweise und Tipps!

BF


----------



## Till (29. Apr. 2008)

Scahu mal hier nach:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15704


----------

